# Is it me or was the Transpo Test Easy?



## redrum (Apr 24, 2006)

I just got back from the test and it seems the afternoon test *(Transportation) was pretty easy?

Does that mean I am going to have to really nail a bunch on the morning to pass?


----------



## Ugly Kid Joe (Apr 24, 2006)

cant say it was easy, but wasnt trickery, If I failed it I dont think it was by much...

Next time(hopefully not needed) I will spend more time on the damn geotech section


----------

